# 6 weeks pregnant through IVF - what is safe to take for a cold?



## mummyk (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi

I am just 6 weeks pregnant through IVF and on Monday I started getting a cold, its getting worse by the day and I'm finding it difficult to breathe at night so my sleep has really been affected. Can you tell me if I can use olbas oil/vicks to just help me breathe easier (especially at night) or is it best to avoid these sort of medications totally?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally I would not risk anything. I suggest you stick to steam inhalations, warm drinks and paracetamol if required.

The official license for vicks vaporub is that there is no evidence of harm in pregnancy, but it should only be used on medical advice. As you are early on and we don't know what the effects might be, personally I would avoid.


----------

